# Oldies but Goodies - A House built by Peter Bunce



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Given the Archives demise, here's a good building article from the past.

Peter's House 


Search terms - foam board, house, Sintra board, tarpaper, chimney, roof, curtains


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike et al,

You might find this of interest.

Peter Bunce Buildings PDF[/b]


----------

